# MCN -> Q1 -> Dutchweb (0190092117)



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,
mein Fall ist wie folgt:

Letztes Jahr im Juli (2003) war ich im Urlaub, meine Schwester hat meinen PC benutzt, sich einen Dialer eingefangen und dabei völlig unwissend 265,-€ verbraten - was ich aber erst viel später feststellte   

Das war nämlich so, als ich Anfang August aus dem Urlaub zurückkam, wollte ich schnell Emails checken, also PC an und erstmal gestaunt! Paar neue Icons waren auf dem Desktop, hab gleich in der Systemsteuerung nachgeschaut was für Programme das wohl sind, da stand nur was mit irgendwelchen kryptischen Zeichen wie etwa "aDx0x-3" oder so. Hab mir nix dabei gedacht, sondern alles einfach deinstalliert, so nach dem Motto wer weiss was mein Schwesterchen da runtergeladen hat. Dann Emails gelesen, alles ok. Kurze Zeit später war dieser weltweite Virenausbruch (hab den Namen vergessen). Hab daraufhin meinen PC komplett neu gemacht, neues Image drauf und fertig.

Mit meiner Augustrechnung von der Telekom sind mir dann fast die Augen rausgefallen, denn erst da sah ich was los war!!! Mein Schwester hatte sich einen Dialer eingefangen. Hab sie auch gleich ausgefragt, lt. Rechnung war sie nur 4 Mal online, und es sieht so aus als war schon die reine Einwahlgebühr ca. 30,- €. Sie meinte auch das solche Fenster aufpoppten, sie hatte aber immer auf "Abbruch" gedrückt (das hatte ich ihr mal eingeschärft!). Es war aber trotzdem passiert, als Programmierer kann man ja eh machen was man will, egal was der Anwender drückt!
Alle weiteren Einwahlen stellten sich dann für meine Schwester wie gewohnt dar, sie merkte nichts verdächtiges.

Hab mich daraufhin im Internet schlau gemacht, was man jetzt tut, entsprechend Einspruch erhoben bei der Telekom und dem Drittanbieter mcn tele.com AG und die mcn auch aufgefordert, mir die Anschrift dieses dubiosen Anbieters zu nennen. Nach meiner 2. Aufforderung nannten mir diese die Q1 Deutschland AG. Also Brief an Q1 Deutschland, Widerspruch erhoben und die sagten mir die würden auch nur diese Nummer vermieten, und zwar an Dutchweb. Ich Brief an Dutchweb geschrieben, Einspruch usw. und von da an verlaufen die Spuren im Sande.

So, nun hab ich bereits die 2. Mahnung von der mcn. tele.com AG auf dem Tisch, sie drohen mir bei Nichtzahlung mit einem Inkasso-Unternehmen, na ratet mal wer das ist - natürlich die acoreus AG.
Hab jetzt einen Kollegen gebeten, der Jurist ist, ein Schreiben aufzusetzen und an die mcn zu schicken. Das wollen wir am Montag machen und dann mal sehen was passiert.

Was meint Ihr, wie stehen meine Chancen? Das einzige Problem dass ich sehe ist dass ich nichts beweisen kann, da ich selber die Spuren auf meinem PC vernichtet habe. Konnte ja nichts davon ahnen!!

Viele Grüße,
HaiGo


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

Da die Einwahlen vor dem 15.08.03 waren, kommt das neue Mehrwertgesetz nicht zum tragen. Schreibt erstmal das Brieflein und wartet am besten den Mahnbescheid ab - geht auf keinen Fall selbst vor Gericht, das sollen die anderen machen, wenn sie das für notwendig halten.
Hoffentlich hast Du denen nicht mitgeteilt, dass der PC bereits platt ist. Damit hast Du nun nämlich nichts mehr in der Hand. Die Verbindungen kamen unstrittig zustande - blos das wie und ob ein Vertragsschluss vorgelegen hat, muss auseinander gebröselt werden.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Als ersten Schritt - falls nicht schon erledigt bzw. noch zu erledigen - empfehle ich:
> 
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html
> 
> ...


----------



## haigo (14 Februar 2004)

@anna,

Mist, leider hab ich denen brav mitgeteilt wie der genaue "Tathergang" war, also auch dass ich den PC plattgemacht habe.

Ausschnitt aus meinem Schreiben an mcn:

"...Am 15.8.2003 hab ich aufgrund der allgemein bekannten Virenwarnungen vorsichtshalber meinen PC komplett neu installiert, inklusive Windows 2000 SP 3 und einem Security Patch, welches von Microsoft aufgrund der Virenattacke „W32.Blaster“ dringend empfohlen wurde. Außerdem installierte ich das neuste AntiViren-Pattern-File..."

Tja, irgendwie sehe ich meine Chancen schwinden... Werde wohl die 265,- € plus irgendwelche Inkassogebühren, die bestimmt noch kommen werden, zahlen müssen   :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

Ich dachte immer dass die mir beweisen müssen, dass ich irgendeinen Service bewusst genutzt habe und dass ich mit denen bewusst einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Die deutschen Gesetze sind schon Klasse. Tja und das neue Mehrwertdienstegesetzt kommt für mich leider 3 Wochen zu spät.   

HaiGo


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

*mcn*

Es besteht noch kein Grund die Flinte in korn zu werfen.
Viele  Gerichte teilen deine Auffassung, dass der Vertragsabschluß und die Erbringung der "Mehrwertleistung" vom Anbieter bewiesen werden muß. 
Es bestehen weiterhin Zweifel, ob das Abrechnungssystem der mcn telekom korrekt ist.
Auf ihrer Homepage haben sie ab März April geschrieben, dass sie ein System einsetzen, das max 250 Euro im Monat an Verbindungskosten zuläßt.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

...und außerdem, arbeite mal die Ideen vom "Der Jurist" durch und lege einige Ausdrucke Deinem Anwaltspezl vor - lass Dich von ihm beraten, welche Aussichten Du hast.

Irgendwie habe ich übrigens noch nichts lesen können, dass es die Acoreus zu mehr als einen Mahnbescheid kommen lassen, wenn überhaupt - das Prozessausfallrisiko ist nach derzeitiger Rechtssprechung ziemlich hoch.
Da die Dutchweb24 immernoch Kunde von _mcn tele.com_ ist, haben die noch die Möglichkeit, die Buchung als Storno zu verarbeiten und den Holländern per Rückrechnung den Schaden selbst aufzubrummen.
Wenn Du zwischenzeitlich nicht bezahlt hast, ist das sowieso bereits deratig verbucht worden und Acoreus versucht nun irgendwie den Umsatz doch noch zu erreichen.

Ich hoffe richtig in der Annahme zu liegen, dass mcn/Acoreus nicht für die Dutchweb vor Gericht streiten werden, zumal bekannt ist, dass Dutchweb24 nicht unbedingt die allerlegalsten Methoden zur Gewinnoptimierung angewendet hatte.


----------



## haigo (20 Februar 2004)

*Einigung?*

Also mein Anwalt hat am Montag das Schreiben aufgesetzt, habe es per Einschreiben hingeschickt und gestern hatte er bereits eine Antwort von der Rechtsabteilung der mcn!!!
Die bieten mir jetzt folgendes an:

"....Allerdings möchten wir zur Vermeidung einer langwierigen gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung sowie in Anbetracht des streitgegenständlichen Betrages unsere aussergerichtliche Einigungsbereitschaft bekunden und erlauben uns, Ihnen anliegend ein Angebot zu unterbreiten:

Sehr geehrter Herr (mein Anwalt),
wir bieten Ihrem Mandanten ausschließlich als Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht einen einmaligen Nachlass in Bezug auf die Ihrem Mandanten mit der o.g. Abrechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG in Rechnung gestellten Positionen unseres Unternehmens an. Unsere Forderung würde sich daher wie folgt zusammensetzen:

 265,94
-115,94
---------
150,00 (Restforderung) "

So, mein Anwalt meint nun es wäre das beste die 150,- € zu zahlen. Vor Gericht hätte ich wenig Chancen, da ich keine Beweismittel habe, ausserdem ist das alles auch davon abhängig wie gut der Richter drauf ist. Ist ja alles vor dem 15.8.2003 passiert.
Ausserdem wäre so ein Gerichtsverfahren sicher sehr langwierig. Und wenn ich das verlieren würde dann hab ich erst den Schei...

Oder was meint Ihr?
Haigo

PS: Nicht die Dutchweb ist in meinem Fall Kunde von mcn, sondern Q1. Und Dutchweb ist Kunde von Q1. Alles ziemlich undurchsichtig.


----------



## Qoppa (20 Februar 2004)

@ Haigo
meine bescheidene Meinung zu diesen Kulanzangeboten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=40321#40321

Offenbar wird jetzt eine neue Linie gefahren: vor Gericht läuft´s nicht mehr so gut, und darum ist man "gütlich" mit zwei Dritteln der Beute zufrieden.

Kennt Dein Anwalt die neuere Rechtsprechung? Die Lektüre der Urteile bei www.dialerundrecht.de kann nur empfohlen werden.

Frag Deinen Anwalt mal, was er von der Beweislastumkehr hält. Die Erfolgsaussichten sehen dann doch anders aus!


----------



## haigo (11 März 2004)

Hi,
also mein Anwalt hat jetzt noch bissl was rausschlagen können, bezahle jetzt nur noch 100,- € und damit ist die Sache abgehakt.
Nochmal mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen...

ciao,
Heiko

PS: Auf einen jahrelangen Rechtsstreit mit diesen .... bei ungewissen Ausgang hab ich echt keinen Bock. Bin froh das die Sache vom Tisch ist. Dank meines Anwalts, ohne die geht in Deutschland nix  :roll:

_Aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort gelöscht , tf/moderator _


----------



## Moralapostel (11 März 2004)

@haigo

Ich habe zwar Verständnis für Deine Erleichterung, gebe aber folgendes zu bedenken:

1. Mit Deinen 100 Euronen haben die wieder Geld für 100 weitere Mahnungen.
2. Solange noch Saft in der Zitrone ist, läuft das "Geschäftsmodell" (evtl. verändert durch ein paar Updates) weiter.
3. Aus genau diesem Grund bekommst Du in ein paar Wochen vielleicht wieder Post aus Tohuwabohu.
4. Die dann geforderten 27 Euro nochwas zahlst Du dann auch wieder, weil Du keinen Ärger willst, weil das Prozeßrisiko zu hoch ist, weil ...

"Erfolgsmeldungen" haben in diesem Forum häufig zwei Gesichter...   :cry:


Nachtrag: "Devilfrank" unterschreibt seine Beiträge immer mit: "Der Klügere gibt solange nach, bis er der Dumme ist!" Ich denke, das trifft's!


----------



## Telecoin.de (11 März 2004)

@haigo

Die Firma mcn ist bekannt für Seriosität. Die schalten sofort die Nummern ab, wenn es sich um unseriöse Dialer handelt und deswegen war mcn auch lange ein Geschäftspartner von uns.

Das die ihre berechtigte Forderung so enorm senken, finde ich super fair und verdient wiederum Respekt!

Mein Tipp also: Zahl den Betrag. Du hast Glück, dass du an mcn geraten bist und nicht an einen anderen Carrier, der mit TA**** anfängt (da hättest du jetzt schon die 3te Mahnung und einen Anwaltsbrief).

Grüße

Tobias


----------



## cicojaka (11 März 2004)

@haigo:

Die Meinung des Vorschreibers ist seine persönliche Einschätzung. Nimm sie zur Kenntnis, mehr nicht.

http://www.ivnm.de/?kat=Presse&sub=Presseerkl%E4rungen&titel=020327




			
				ivnm schrieb:
			
		

> In den vergangenen Wochen hatten Meldungen über Internetdialer, die zum Teil bis zu 900 Euro pro Einwahl oder 4800 Euro pro Stunde kassiert hatten, die gesamte Internetgemeinde erheblich verunsichert. My Channel, die CDU/CSU-Fraktion und auch die Dialeranbieter sehen mittlerweile darin die Gefahr, dass sich aufgrund schwindenden Verbrauchervertrauens die wirtschaftliche Krise des Internets noch weiter verschärft, dadurch ein hoher volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht und es mittlerweile an der Zeit ist, dass sich die wesentlichen Anbieter in der Szene auf gemeinsame Normen verständigen.



kein kommentar


P.S.: Immerhin gut zu wissen, dass offenbar "Ta***" als unseriös beurteilt wird. Betroffene dieser Firma können sich ja auf den Vorschreiber beziehen... Könnte man diese Aussage nicht offiziell vom IVNM bekommen? Vielen Dank für Ihre Kooperation!


----------



## Raimund (11 März 2004)

*mcn*

@haigo,

zur Einschätzung der seriösen Firma:

http://www.teletarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1362-18.html

Beim Googeln gefunden. Gib mal mcn+dialer+be**** ein.  

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Qoppa (11 März 2004)

HaiGo schrieb:
			
		

> meine Schwester hat meinen PC benutzt, sich einen Dialer eingefangen und dabei völlig unwissend 265,-€ verbraten -
> ... lt. Rechnung war sie nur 4 Mal online, und es sieht so aus als war schon die reine Einwahlgebühr ca. 30,- €. Sie meinte auch das solche Fenster aufpoppten, sie hatte aber immer auf "Abbruch" gedrückt (das hatte ich ihr mal eingeschärft!). Es war aber trotzdem passiert ...





			
				Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das die ihre *berechtigte* Forderung so enorm senken, finde ich *super fair *und verdient wiederum Respekt!



Respekt, Tobias, daß Du Deine Kriterien für Seriosität und Fairness hier so offen zeigst!

Ich fand Deinen Anlauf zu einer seriösen Diskussion ja interessant, - aber ich fürchte, so wird nichts draus.


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*bigge*

@ telecoin



> Die Firma mcn ist bekannt für Seriosität. Die schalten sofort die Nummern ab, wenn es sich um unseriöse Dialer handelt und deswegen war mcn auch lange ein Geschäftspartner von uns.


Wenn mcn deiner Meinung nach seriös ist, lese ich daraus, dass deine Firma unseriös ist, weil ihr ja ansonsten noch Geschäftspartner wärt....



> Das die ihre berechtigte Forderung so enorm senken, finde ich super fair und verdient wiederum Respekt


Woher weißt du, dass es sich um eine berechtigte Forderung handelt? Hast du hellseherische Fähigkeiten?

@ HaiGO

mcn wird sich freuen, sooo einfach an 100 € gekommen zu sein und bekommt vielleicht noch Lust auf mehr. Du bekommst vielleicht eine weitere Mahnung über den Restbetrag + Mahngebühren und dann geht das Spiel von vorne los. Vielleicht wertet das Amtsgericht  die Zahlung der 100 € auch als Schuldeingeständis.

Lass dich nicht von denen unterkriegen!

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*mcn*

Es ist in der Tat richtig dass die mcn Telekom Nummern abschaltet. Die Nummer 0190 092102 wurde meines wissens auf Anordnung des Polizeipräsidiums München abgeschaltet.
Ich bin sicher, dass vorher sehr viele Beschwerden eingegangen sind. Vom schnellen Abschalten von Nummern kann also keine Rede sein.

So "tolle" Firmen wie Suninfomedia, die Autoloader und Autodialer eingesetzt haben,  sind von Talkline zu mcn gewechselt. 

Reklamationen werden häufig ignoriert. 

Seriös ist was anderes.


----------



## Telecoin.de (15 März 2004)

@wibu

Es gibt auch Leute, die einfach keine Lust mehr auf manche Geschäftsbereiche haben und sich lieber auf was anderes konzentrieren.

Aber bei sowas können die meisten Leute (Befehlsempfänger) nicht mitreden.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

> Es gibt auch Leute, die einfach keine Lust mehr auf manche Geschäftsbereiche haben und sich lieber auf was anderes konzentrieren.



Hoffentlich auf was seriöses.  


Gruß wibu


----------



## Telecoin.de (15 März 2004)

@wibu

Ich musste gar nicht auf was seriöses umsteigen, weil ich immer nur 100% seriös mein Geld verdient habe und auch weiterhin so mein Geld verdiene.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

@ telecoin

 0 

Gruß wibu


----------

